# Picked this Logan up today



## autonoz (Jan 29, 2013)

Seen this sitting in a yard. I stopped and talked to the owner who said he picked it up for scrap. Looked it over and found it was a Logan 1922 from 1955. It is complete and everything turns freely. It has an 8' Cushman 4 jaw chuck and a turret tail stock. it also has a QC tool holder. Asked him what he would take for it and I could not hand him $50.00 fast enough. It's rough, but I think it can be put back into working order.


----------



## OrangeAlpine (Jan 30, 2013)

That has to be one of the best buys ever.  I really like that tailstock.  Do you see any downside to it?

Bill


----------



## RandyM (Jan 30, 2013)

COOL! You'll have one sweet machine once it is all cleaned up. Thanks for the post.


----------



## autonoz (Jan 30, 2013)

OrangeAlpine said:


> That has to be one of the best buys ever.  I really like that tailstock.  Do you see any downside to it?
> 
> Bill



I see a couple of downsides. 1 I have no idea how to use it. I watched it in action on You Tube. 2 I just am not sure if it is something I have a use for. 
I will clean it up and possibly sell it. I think a standard tail stock would be all I need.


----------



## autonoz (Jan 30, 2013)

RandyM said:


> COOL! You'll have one sweet machine once it is all cleaned up. Thanks for the post.



Thanks. I pulled the chuck off last night and hit it with some phosphoric acid. It cleaned up the area I applied it to, but I think I am going to try some evapo rust.


----------



## RandyM (Jan 30, 2013)

autonoz said:


> Thanks. I pulled the chuck off last night and hit it with some phosphoric acid. It cleaned up the area I applied it to, but I think I am going to try some evapo rust.



Yup, Evapo Rust will be the ticket. You may want to get a bunch of steel wool or Scotch Brite pads to aid in the de-rustification as well.


----------



## ddushane (Jan 30, 2013)

Tooo Coool,  looking forward to seeing it progress.

Dwayne


----------



## darkzero (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome score! Why can't I find stuff like this! Please post some after pics!


----------



## autonoz (Feb 1, 2013)

Off to the races. I am tearing down the 1922 I just picked up the other day. In the picture you will see a gear that is located on the back of the headstock shaft. I found a rebuild on line that shows this individual knocking the gear off. His shaft is shorter than mine and is threaded on the end. In the picture you can see mine appears to have an extension on it. It looks like it threads on, hence the threads on his picture. Can anyone tell me if this is the case? Also, if it does thread off, does the gear stay behind or come off with it? Can someone tell me what this extension is for, it has three threaded hole on the end? It appears it is going to be a bear to get off.


----------



## autonoz (Feb 1, 2013)

Took a break from the headstock until I can figure it out and took apart the gear change assembly. Came apart fairly easy, but as you can see there is some rust mediation ahead. Also the gear change bracket is broke, but it looks like I can get one of these pretty easy.


View attachment 95555


----------



## AR1911 (Feb 1, 2013)

Looking good!   That things is crying out for a couple gallons of Evaporust.  Once you get it and pour it into a plastic container, you can pack all the little parts in it as will fit. Just don't let any part stick out of the liquid, or it will etch it at the liquid/air line.
Does it run if you apply power?


----------



## autonoz (Feb 1, 2013)

AR1911 said:


> Looking good!   That things is crying out for a couple gallons of Evaporust.  Once you get it and pour it into a plastic container, you can pack all the little parts in it as will fit. Just don't let any part stick out of the liquid, or it will etch it at the liquid/air line.
> Does it run if you apply power?



I have the evapo rust, but I have not applied power to it. I have everything apart except for the head stock. There is a picture with a question a couple of post back that is holding me up. Everything moves freely and there are no broken gears so I am sure it will run fine. The gear change box is apart as well as the apron and everything is aok with them except for the broke gear change bracket. Do you have some insight as to my dilemma with the head stock and do I need to be worried about it running if everything moves freely and there are no broken gears?


----------



## autonoz (Feb 1, 2013)

Did a little soak in the Evapo Rust today.


----------



## AR1911 (Feb 1, 2013)

magic in a bottle - love tht stuff!


----------



## autonoz (Feb 2, 2013)

autonoz said:


> Off to the races. I am tearing down the 1922 I just picked up the other day. In the picture you will see a gear that is located on the back of the headstock shaft. I found a rebuild on line that shows this individual knocking the gear off. His shaft is shorter than mine and is threaded on the end. In the picture you can see mine appears to have an extension on it. It looks like it threads on, hence the threads on his picture. Can anyone tell me if this is the case? Also, if it does thread off, does the gear stay behind or come off with it? Can someone tell me what this extension is for, it has three threaded hole on the end? It appears it is going to be a bear to get off.



Follow up. I got the end unscrewed, it came off pretty easy after sitting overnight with PB Blaster. The gear tapped off easy and the shaft came out with no problem. Now to determine if any parts are missing off of shaft. I guess I will have to wait for my manual. I still do not know what the extension is for.


----------



## Chrispy (Feb 2, 2013)

You're using my two favorite chemicals, Evaporust and PBblaster! Looks like that's going to be the deal of the year!


----------



## Alan Douglas (Feb 3, 2013)

Memories.  The company I work for bought out a one-man machine shop and its proprietor, many years ago, and one of the machines he brought with him was a Logan like yours.  It had a bad lead screw so it was never used, but was my first exposure to the Logan name.  They eventually sold it and I thought I maybe should have made an offer, but honestly I probably would never have needed the turret.  Anyway I later bought an 11" 955, so I'm a happy Logan owner after all.


----------



## autonoz (Feb 3, 2013)

Got it stripped down and everything is apart. Now to de-grease, strip old paint, de-rust and re-paint. I have done a few of the small stuff.



View attachment 111162


----------



## dennis98277 (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome find I love finding stuff by just driving by great job)


----------



## Tamper84 (Feb 4, 2013)

Looking good!!!

Chris


----------



## ddushane (Feb 5, 2013)

Looking Good, enjoying seeing the progress, I've never heard of the evapo rust, Where do you get it?

Dwayne


----------



## autonoz (Feb 5, 2013)

ddushane said:


> Looking Good, enjoying seeing the progress, I've never heard of the evapo rust, Where do you get it?
> 
> Dwayne



In my area Autozone and Oreilly's sells it. Works great, but it works it's best with warmer temps.


----------



## stevecmo (Feb 5, 2013)

Harbor Frt. also carries it.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 5, 2013)

Here is another option for Evapo-Rust. Lots 'o good info here as well.

Evapo-Rust


----------



## ddushane (Feb 6, 2013)

All right, another question about the Evapo Rust, it says to submerge the piece in it, what about the lathe bed, can you just spray it on?  Thanks for the help, I haven't taken mine down as far as you have. Been bringing more pieces home, 6"x18" Victor surfacing machine, it's got a lot of rust on it, a 1911 25 lb. Little Giant Trip Hammer, a 40 ton Hydrolic forging press that needs reworking, and some forges. I've got a couple of friends staying with me & working me like a sled dog. I think I'm gonna be glad when they leave so I can rest :shush:

Dwayne


----------



## RandyM (Feb 6, 2013)

ddushane said:


> All right, another question about the Evapo Rust, it says to submerge the piece in it, what about the lathe bed, can you just spray it on?  Dwayne



No, you can not brush it or spray it. They are very specific in how to use it. This should tell ya all ye need ta know. How to use Evapo-Rust

Hope this helps.


----------



## ddushane (Feb 6, 2013)

ok it says after rust is removed you can spay it on with a spay bottle and it will protect it for 2-3 weeks, What the best way to clean something large that you can't submerge like the surfacing machine I just got, it's covered in rust. 

Dwayne


----------



## RandyM (Feb 7, 2013)

ddushane said:


> ok it says after rust is removed you can spay it on with a spay bottle and it will protect it for 2-3 weeks, What the best way to clean something large that you can't submerge like the surfacing machine I just got, it's covered in rust.
> 
> Dwayne



Well, that is quite a broad question. And there are endless ways to do it, but here are a couple.

Machined surfaces I'd use either a light oil (WD40) or just a degresser and a ScotchBrite + elbow grease. For the cast surfaces either sandblasting or maybe this stuff Rust Release. Have not tried it myself.

Bear in mind, all of the processes take time. No quick simple fixes here. Hope this helps.


----------



## AR1911 (Feb 7, 2013)

ddushane said:


> ok it says after rust is removed you can spay it on with a spay bottle and it will protect it for 2-3 weeks, What the best way to clean something large that you can't submerge like the surfacing machine I just got, it's covered in rust.
> 
> Dwayne



To start with, you break it down into manageable pieces. Then find containers that fit them closely. You can also use plastic to reduce the volume surrounding the part.

One way to use ER is to set it up in a tub with a recirculating fountain pump, and direct the flow over different areas as needed.


----------



## autonoz (Feb 7, 2013)

I am getting ready to clean the ways on my Logan and have decided how I am going to do it. Once I have a solution that works I will post it here for you.


----------



## ddushane (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok guys, I appreciate all the help, Randy, it's really not that far from Wisconsin to West Texas if you've got some of that extra elbo grease you could share ; )


----------



## RandyM (Feb 7, 2013)

ddushane said:


> Ok guys, I appreciate all the help, Randy, it's really not that far from Wisconsin to West Texas if you've got some of that extra elbo grease you could share ; )



If you get me your address, I will ship it. :rofl:


----------



## autonoz (Feb 7, 2013)

Anybody know how to get the gears back on. There just does not seem to be enough room to have the key in the shaft and still leave room at the end to slide the gears on. I must be a rock. Pulling my hair out in Ariz.


----------



## autonoz (Feb 7, 2013)

autonoz said:


> Anybody know how to get the gears back on. There just does not seem to be enough room to have the key in the shaft and still leave room at the end to slide the gears on. I must be a rock. Pulling my hair out in Ariz.


Never mind. I went back out and decided the only way was to pull the brass bushing out and put the key through the hole. It worked. Did not see any other way.


----------



## Alan Douglas (Feb 7, 2013)

It's been something like 15 years since I had mine apart, so I didn't remember.  Memory is the second thing to go. I forget what's first.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow....that is a SCREAMING deal. The chuck alone is worth $250. Logan wouldn't be my first choice in old iron lathes, but that one seems to be very well built....and heck...once you get it cleaned, derusted, and painted, you could sell it for around $1k and get something you really want! Congratulations!


----------



## autonoz (Feb 7, 2013)

ScubaSteve said:


> Wow....that is a SCREAMING deal. The chuck alone is worth $250. Logan wouldn't be my first choice in old iron lathes, but that one seems to be very well built....and heck...once you get it cleaned, derusted, and painted, you could sell it for around $1k and get something you really want! Congratulations!



Wow! Talk about bursting a guys bubble. LOL!)


----------



## RandyM (Feb 8, 2013)

autonoz said:


> Wow! Talk about bursting a guys bubble. LOL!)



Yeah, I guess we all will have to work on trading up. Not sure how I will manage until then.

Really was an uncalled for comment.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Feb 8, 2013)

Sorry, now that I read that again, it does come off pretty bad. I had a few beers in me, so I deserve whatever you guys might throw at me :whiteflag: 

 I guess I got a bad impression of Logan because of the size of lathes I was looking at over the last few years. Like many of the South Bends, the smaller lathes from most of the big names aren't all that great....take Atlas for example. Me personally, I was kind of let down when I got a 9C on Ebay and saw it in person. It seemed like a toy to me. But in all fairness, they were designed for the individual and meant to be sold at an affordable price point. I had restored a 1919 14.5" lathe right before that, and I guess I was biased in favor of the heavy stuff.

At the other end of the spectrum, once you get to the lathes that are around 14" or so in swing, you start to see some real quality. The castings are much nicer, and the fit and finish is just better. I think you have the latter, which is what I was trying to say. 

Personally, I like to go through these machines and fix them up. I don't aim for museum quality restoration, just something to be proud of. I might play with the machine for a while, and when I see something else I like, it is very easy to sell old iron in "refurbished" condition. I usually get my money back and then some...then move onto the next project....each time I keep that knowledge I gained. In turn, having that knowledge makes me better at evaluating a machine and I can better discriminate between the machines that "look" bad versus the ones that "are" bad. 

At any rate, I didn't mean to offend....quite the opposite. This is a score worth gloating over, any way you look at it!


----------



## RandyM (Feb 8, 2013)

ScubaSteve said:


> Sorry, now that I read that again, it does come off pretty bad. I had a few beers in me, so I deserve whatever you guys might throw at me :whiteflag:
> At any rate, I didn't mean to offend....quite the opposite. This is a score worth gloating over, any way you look at it!



Well, as long you explain it that way, we forgive ya. But, you have to admit, it did look like a drive-by.


----------



## autonoz (Feb 9, 2013)

It's all good. I was just poking fun at your reply.


----------



## autonoz (Feb 14, 2013)

Here is a short pictorial of where I am on my Logan 1922. The pictures make it look like there is still rust, but it is actually just the discoloration in the metal that make it look like this. All I have left is the stand and the motor assy and then I can put it back together. Oh yea, I still have to make room for it.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey Shaun, thanks for the update. She's looking pretty good. You are doing a really nice job. I am almost getting as excited as you to get her back together. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Feb 16, 2013)

Definitely some progress being made! You folks in AZ are about the only ones who get to paint this time of year 

The more I look at that lathe, the bigger of an A-hole I feel.....

Good job!


----------



## autonoz (Feb 16, 2013)

ScubaSteve said:


> The more I look at that lathe, the bigger of an A-hole I feel.....



Not at all


----------



## ddushane (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm looking forward to seeing it finished, I've pulled some of mine appart but that's about it.


----------



## mranum (Feb 17, 2013)

AR1911 said:


> To start with, you break it down into manageable pieces. Then find containers that fit them closely. You can also use plastic to reduce the volume surrounding the part.




I was struggling trying to find something to submerge rifle barrels in that didn't take GALLONS of ER. That's when I rediscovered the handiness of PVC tubing. Cap off one end, stand it on end and fill with ER then hang the barrel(or whatever) in the tube.

Not really practical for the ways but thought I would post it as an example.


----------



## xalky (Feb 17, 2013)

shawn said:


> Wow, you are really making quick work of this restoration. It's going to be beautiful once she's back together.
> 
> Shawn


 I was thinking the same thing.... Most guys would still be figuring out how to get it off the truck. :thinking:


----------



## ScubaSteve (Feb 18, 2013)

I've heard (never tried it myself) that taking a small submersible pump and having it make a "waterfall"  of evaporust over a large part works. Not quite submerging the part, but you get the contact time and you only need enough to keep the pump primed.


----------



## autonoz (Feb 18, 2013)

mranum said:


> I was struggling trying to find something to submerge rifle barrels in that didn't take GALLONS of ER. That's when I rediscovered the handiness of PVC tubing. Cap off one end, stand it on end and fill with ER then hang the barrel(or whatever) in the tube.
> 
> Not really practical for the ways but thought I would post it as an example.



I took a piece of PVC and cut a strip out end to end the width of the way. I put a cap on both ends and let it dry overnight. I put one way init and filled it with ER, it took less than a gallon. I left it overnight and then submerged the other side in it. It worked perfectly.


----------



## autonoz (Feb 20, 2013)

Here is an updated picture. In the picture it looks like the ways are rusty on the end, but they are perfectly clean.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 21, 2013)

WOW Shaun! You'll be cutting chips in no time. Looking very nice. Thanks for the update. Oh, and very inspirational, I can hardly wait to start my Logan re-birth.


----------



## mranum (Feb 21, 2013)

autonoz said:


> I took a piece of PVC and cut a strip out end to end the width of the way. I put a cap on both ends and let it dry overnight. I put one way init and filled it with ER, it took less than a gallon. I left it overnight and then submerged the other side in it. It worked perfectly.




There are times pvc is about as handy as a pocket on a shirt.

The Logan is looking awesome! You would never know its the same machine.


----------



## 7mag (Feb 21, 2013)

Very nice job!!


----------



## autonoz (Feb 21, 2013)

RandyM said:


> WOW Shaun! You'll be cutting chips in no time. Looking very nice. Thanks for the update. Oh, and very inspirational, I can hardly wait to start my Logan re-birth.



What is holding you up?


----------



## miles (Feb 21, 2013)

WOW thats looking fantastic, nice work on the paint job. I can't believe you only paid 50 dollars what an awesome find.


----------



## autonoz (Feb 21, 2013)

miles said:


> WOW thats looking fantastic, nice work on the paint job. I can't believe you only paid 50 dollars what an awesome find.



Thank you. And there was no way I could pass it up, even if I did not need it. It just so happens I wanted a bigger lathe and this was just sitting around rotting. It is amazing how well things were built back then and how they can stand the test of time.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 21, 2013)

autonoz said:


> What is holding you up?



Just life Shaun, just life. Oh, and other projects. I like to take on a project when it can fit neatly into the other projects. If you know what I mean? Trust me, I will get there, it is high on the priority list. Thanks for the nudge.


----------



## ChuckB (Feb 23, 2013)

I love threads like this! Great find and looking good. Keep those pics coming!! 

It makes me wonder how many fine machines go for scrap. When I drive on the turnpike and look at the huge, tall mound of the dumps, probably 80 years old, it  make me wonder whats under there.. besides machinery, probably some nice motorcycles.. nowdays they recycle, but back then, not so..

I came home yesterday and found a flyer from Northern Tool in the mail, with some discount coupons. I discovered this thread later and was really impressed by the Evapo Rust. Went on line and got me a 5 gallon bucket of it coming and used a 10.00 off coupon. It will help on my restro of my SB 10L.  Thanks everyone for turning me on to what appears to be a great product. )


----------



## ChuckB (Feb 23, 2013)

mranum said:


> I was struggling trying to find something to submerge rifle barrels in that didn't take GALLONS of ER. That's when I rediscovered the handiness of PVC tubing. Cap off one end, stand it on end and fill with ER then hang the barrel(or whatever) in the tube.
> 
> Not really practical for the ways but thought I would post it as an example.



I like this idea.. Thanks for the tip..I plan on doing the same with my rusted collet tube using the appropriate sized pvc . )


----------



## autonoz (Mar 4, 2013)

Well for the most part the lathe is completed. I have to do some more leveling and other fine tuning, and of course I still need a standard tailstock. I am in the process of cleaning up the production tailstock so I can use the lathe until I find the other.
And I also have to make some tool holders for the QC tool holder. The rusty one still needs to be derusted as well.
From this                                                                                                                      to this


----------



## ddushane (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks good,   I still haven't started on mine, I did get a quick change gear box in the mail earlier today for it, started cleaning on it but that's about it. Still working on getting 3 ph into my shop. Not sure how far out on that I am. You do good work!

Dwayne


----------



## autonoz (Mar 4, 2013)

ddushane said:


> Looks good,   I still haven't started on mine, I did get a quick change gear box in the mail earlier today for it, started cleaning on it but that's about it. Still working on getting 3 ph into my shop. Not sure how far out on that I am. You do good work!
> 
> Dwayne



Thanks Dwayne. Hope you get to put some time into getting yours cleaned up the way you want it. Mine is running on a 1Hp single phase, which is what was with it, but I have a 3 phase and a VFD to use once I get everything the way I want it. I have to run a junction box to accomplish this though.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 5, 2013)

Looking really good Shaun. Now that it is looking nice and clean time to start making it dirty. Let the chips fly. Nice job.


----------



## scooterman09 (Mar 12, 2013)

Good job on that old Logan. I have a 14 in Logan chucker that is actually pretty handy but I sure would like to find a carriage and tailstock for it someday. I live in Laveen, Az so we are practically neighbors.


----------



## autonoz (Mar 12, 2013)

scooterman09 said:


> Good job on that old Logan. I have a 14 in Logan chucker that is actually pretty handy but I sure would like to find a carriage and tailstock for it someday. I live in Laveen, Az so we are practically neighbors.



We are close. I need a standard tailstock for mine. I only have the turret and it needs a lot of work.


----------



## ddushane (Mar 16, 2013)

I like that tail stock that's on yours, mine has the production type tailstock with the handle, got everything broken down, been working a lot on it, but I've got some engraving jobs that have been coming in so that's slowing me down. I bought a gal of the Evapo-Rust today for some of the pieces, Randy still hasn't sent me the elbow grease from Wisconsin : )  I've been cleaning on the apron here lately, I took the big hand wheel from the apron & knocked the handle out of it & put a bolt through the hole & chucked it up in a cordless drill and started cleaning it up on one of my 2x72 in belt grinders, had it almost to a mirror shine, started buffing it & the chuck on the drill came loose & it hit the floor and scuffed it pretty good so back to the belt grinder for a minute then I realized it was time for me to be in the shower so I could come to work this evening, anyway I'll get back in the middle of it Monday morning. Looking forward to using the Evapo-Rust, I've got a find some kind of tub to put it in. I'd like to build me a ER40 collet fixture to fit on my spendle for it. I've got a guy that's gonna help me get my 3ph wired up, I've got a 200 amp box for everything else but don't have the 3ph set up yet. I was lucky enough to have it at the back of my shop waiting for me & my shop is considered commercial so I can have it with no issues from the city, kinda grandfather in I guess. but that way I wont have to worry about phase converters. I've got a 40 ton press I'm working on for forging, a larger surfacing machine, 25 little giant hammer and the logan that will all be 3 ph. Looking forward to getting it all done, just not enough hours in a day. These stinking jobs get in the way. :nuts:


----------



## autonoz (Apr 4, 2013)

I still need a standard tailstock, but I am pretty much done. Minor tweaks as I set it up with a new 6" chuck.


----------



## RandyM (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey Shaun, looks like it cleaned up really well. You should be proud of the finished project. Now it's time to make it the right dirty. Good job!


----------



## autonoz (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks Randy, I have used it just enough to see if everything functions correctly, and it does. Now I am waiting on a six inch chuck so I can dial it in. The eight inch was just to big so I sold it to help with the cost of the new chuck.


----------



## ddushane (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks really good Shaun, It's taking me a lot longer than you, but I'm working on it. have most of it cleaned up and painted, There's some pretty bad wear on the bed close to the head stock, not sure if it's something for me to be concerned about for what I'll be using it for or not. I know it would cost a lot more than I have to re-grind it. Not sure what I'll do at this point, the bearing in the headstock are good & tight, all of the gears are in great shape, everything really is in great shape except the wear on the bed. We'll see.  Anyway, you've done a great job on yours, Thanks for all the posts. 

Dwayne


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 7, 2013)

really nice job on the lathe!!!
i love the production tailstock turret VERY COOL!
you'll have a lot of fun makin' chips with her!


----------



## autonoz (Apr 22, 2013)

Finally finished the backing plate for the new 6" chuck and I finally had an opportunity to purchase a standard tailstock. It had a live center in it and it works great. Will need to clean, paint and fine tune it though. Now I can start making real chips.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Apr 23, 2013)

Just noticed the size of the compound dial....that thing is HUGE! That'll really be nice to use.


----------



## stevecmo (Apr 23, 2013)

Very nice!  I'm glad you finally were able to locate your tailstock.  I hope you still have all your arms and legs!  )


----------



## autonoz (Apr 23, 2013)

ScubaSteve said:


> Just noticed the size of the compound dial....that thing is HUGE! That'll really be nice to use.



It must have been an add on. It slips over the small dials and then a set screw keeps them in place. 



stevecmo said:


> Very nice!  I'm glad you finally were able to locate your tailstock.  I hope you still have all your arms and legs!  )



It was reasonable I guess considering the other 11" I was trying to get was 50.00 more. Considering what I have in this lathe it was well worth it to have it complete. I sold the original 8" chuck and purchased the 6" chuck for the same price, so not out anything there.


----------

